# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cần tư vấn mua máy cắt plasma KT 1500x3000, chuyên cắt <=15ly.

## tuanly155

Các bác tư vấn giúp em nên đầu tư khoảng bao nhiêu là hợp lý ạ. Cấu hình thế nào. Mong các đóng góp của các bác cao nhân ạ. thanks all.

----------


## haminhduc

dưới 100 củ bác ạ

----------


## Bluebird

Bác cần thì pm mình

----------


## ducmoctx

> Các bác tư vấn giúp em nên đầu tư khoảng bao nhiêu là hợp lý ạ. Cấu hình thế nào. Mong các đóng góp của các bác cao nhân ạ. thanks all.


Bạn có thể cho mình số điện thoại để tư vấn. Hoặc có thể gọi điện trực tiếp cho mình để tư vấn sao cho phù hợp với số tiền đầu tư mà có hiệu quả cao nhất.
Nếu làm được phần cơ khí thì chi phí làm máy Plasma CNC khoảng 60-70 triệu chưa kể nguồn cắt. SĐT 0939.256.266

----------


## dungtb

Bên mình chuyên cung cấp linh kiện máy cnc và 
linh kiện máy cnc plasma cũng như nhận ráp luôn bác nhé

----------


## CNC24H.COM

Anh có thể tham khảo máy của công ty MTA tại đây ạ

----------

